# zeichen auf ttyS da oder echo auswertung



## melmager (13. März 2003)

ich habe ein langsames gerät an meiner seriellen schnittstelle und das ding kann kein hardware handshake :-(
aber echo zeichen könnte es machen..

also 2 möglichkeiten:

schnittstelle so einstellen das sie
auf ein echo wartet 

oder abfrage ob ein zeichen da ist

hat einer ne idee wie eins von beiden geht ?

jedenfalls muss ich linunx drauf eichen  zeichen für zeichen auszugeben und immer auf antwort zu warten bevor das nächste auf die reise geht


----------

